# SAMS CLUB SCORE!!!  MES 40" w/Remote for $209.90.....No Way!



## tjohnson (Jul 8, 2011)

Guys,

I hit SAMS Club early in the mornings, in-order to miss the crowds.  There is a section where they have mark down items, and I always take a peak to see what's on the shelf.  Usually they have slightly damaged items, one of a kinds, and returns.  Today, they had a MES 40" w/Remote for $209.90!!

I almost wet myself!

I paid close attention at the register, and she charged me regular price.  After a quick "Void", I got the discounted price.

Gotta Love a Good Deal!!!

Todd


----------



## fpnmf (Jul 8, 2011)

WHOOO HOOO!!!

 Great score!!

  Craig


----------



## pineywoods (Jul 8, 2011)

Great score


----------



## daveomak (Jul 8, 2011)

_HOT DIGGITY DOG_.   At the right place at the right time........


----------



## sunman76 (Jul 8, 2011)

sweet


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 8, 2011)

You lucky dog!


----------



## boneenterprise (Jul 8, 2011)

Holy crap, was there even anything wrong with it?

Should have bought the warranty, then took it back later to get a brand new one. ;P

I see you bought new boxers, I would have too as I would have shit myself when I saw that.


----------



## tjohnson (Jul 8, 2011)

BoneEnterprise said:


> Holy crap, was there even anything wrong with it?
> 
> Should have bought the warranty, then took it back later to get a brand new one. ;P
> 
> I see you bought new boxers, I would have too as I would have shit myself when I saw that.


THAT'S FUNNY!!

I buy the dark ones, so the accidents don't show!

Nothing wrong with it, and the box was unopened.

Sticker said "Reason For Mark Down....Last One"

I did call  my Wife and let warn her about my deal

For $210, I couldn't go wrong.

TJ

TJ


----------



## roller (Jul 8, 2011)

Great find...I need to start checking that area..Its way in the back and I never go back there...will now.


----------



## boneenterprise (Jul 8, 2011)

Just so I am not starting another thread, or sending you another PM.

Did you get your Maverick et-732 shipment in yet?


----------



## bassman (Jul 8, 2011)

Even the regular price on those isn't bad.  You just got an excellent deal!


----------



## gros cochon (Jul 8, 2011)

Now that almost made me choke on my sandwich.

 


BoneEnterprise said:


> Holy crap, was there even anything wrong with it?
> 
> Should have bought the warranty, then took it back later to get a brand new one. ;P
> 
> I see you bought new boxers, I would have too as I would have shit myself when I saw that.


----------



## jak757 (Jul 8, 2011)

He shoots, he scores....big time!

Here I bought mine last month at Sams, was nervous because they only had four left.  I should have camped out and waited for the last one!  Actually, while I would have loved a deal like that, I'm very happy with mine, even at the regular price.  The MES 40 and my AMNPS have been berry berry good to me!

Good for you Todd!!


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 8, 2011)

Get Out !!!!

$210 for that one!!!!

That's Awesome Todd-----Couldn't happen to a nicer guy!!!!!

And you were just talking about getting that one yet!!!

Congrats,

Bear


----------



## tjohnson (Jul 8, 2011)

Now I have (3) MES 40's

I'll take one to the lake and keep the others here for smoking and testing.

Got my eye on a pellet smoker next

TJ


----------



## callmetut (Jul 8, 2011)

I got the same deal at my Sams and also purchased the warrenty... it was a "demo" model or so they said... happy so far.

Tut


----------



## mossymo (Jul 8, 2011)

Nice purchase Todd, congrats!


----------



## theory (Jul 8, 2011)

Niiice! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I have been trying to find the MES 40" somewhere for SAM'S price, to no avail! Argh!

Ebay and elsewhere is over $400.

Sam's website has "not in stock", and I was on the phone yesterday with Sam's club rep trying to find one.  (I'm in VA)

I even went to Sam's Club for lunch today to try and see if they ship from other places to that store.  Nope. Why can't I find this thing?  lol!

Oh well....still patiently waiting


----------



## boneenterprise (Jul 8, 2011)

Is Sams about to stop carrying these or somerhing, all these slashed prices people are getting, plus the fact that no locations say they have any at all, wonder what is up with that?

I had to check quite a few stores online that are in my area before I found a place that said they have any, and even still it is "low stock".


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 8, 2011)

BoneEnterprise said:


> Is Sams about to stop carrying these or somerhing, all these slashed prices people are getting, plus the fact that no locations say they have any at all, wonder what is up with that?
> 
> I had to check quite a few stores online that are in my area before I found a place that said they have any, and even still it is "low stock".


I doubt they will stop carrying such a great seller.

Here are some  things I learned from Sam's---At least the ones I dealt with.

They have Great prices.

When you call them, most of them have no idea what they have at the store.

They don't seem to work well (at all) with each other---store to store.

The things they say they have or don't have on their web site doesn't reflect reality of what they have or don't have at the store.

Back then was when they first came out with this new model, and I gave up & got mine at Cabela's.

Bear


----------



## chef willie (Jul 8, 2011)

super deal....good eye....no Sams around here, just Costco with Traeger show on again this week...still don't see those as a bargain since they are now made in China


----------



## meateater (Jul 8, 2011)

What a score!


----------



## gotarace (Jul 8, 2011)

Nice Deal Todd...if the wife is mad i'll give ya 220.00 for it....lol


----------



## tjohnson (Jul 8, 2011)

Thanks, but no thanks

A guy can't have too many toys

Todd


----------



## eman (Jul 9, 2011)

Just got back from sams here in B.R. and they have the MES 40" on the shelf w/ the same thing. A tag that says last one and it's marked down to $209.


----------



## tjohnson (Jul 9, 2011)

eman said:


> Just got back from sams here in B.R. and they have the MES 40" on the shelf w/ the same thing. A tag that says last one and it's marked down to $209.




And you passed on it?

TJ


----------



## daddydon (Jul 13, 2011)

WOW....no such luck here in south Ga..... But what a score!


----------



## rbargoalie19 (Jul 13, 2011)

HOLY COW........ you need to go buy a lottery ticket today too!!!!!!!


----------

